# Zwei PCs über das Internet miteinander verbinden?



## Extremefall (28. Jun 2011)

Hallo,
ich suche momentan nach guten Möglichkeiten, eine Verbindung zwischen zwei PCs aufzubauen. Diese sollen unabhängig voneinander sein (nicht im gleichen LAN) und über das Internet sich miteinander verbinden. Das ganze soll immer funktionieren, ohne dass die Nutzer vorher erst Einstellungen am Router vornehmen müssen. Also auf Port-Forwarding, wie bei SocketServern, möchte ich gerne verzichten.

Wie kann ich über das internet zwei Pcs miteinander verbinden? Gibt es da eine gute Möglichkeit, außer über Sockets? Da ich neu auf dem Gebiet bin, wären eventuell auch Links zu Tutorials zur Einführung sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Marcinek (28. Jun 2011)

Hallo,

basierend auf deinen bisherigen Fragen, die deinen Kenntnissstand wird es für dich sehr schwierig sein sowas zu implementieren.

Ich würde damit anfangen so konzepte wie, Universal Plug and Play ? Wikipedia zu prüfen.

Dann kann man sich schau machen, wie Tewamviewer das macht. Aber hier wird viel über HTTP und einen dritten Server gemacht.

Wenn du eine TCP oder UDP Verbindung nutzen möchtest, dann musst du ein Socket nutzen. Anders ist das nicht möglich, selbst wenn du den Socket selbst nicht siehst ^^

Informiere dich doch mal über die Grundlagen von Netzwerken. 

http://www.amazon.de/Computernetzwerke-Andrew-S-Tanenbaum/dp/3827370116

Das dürfte vieles abdecken.

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## Empire Phoenix (29. Jun 2011)

Nein, gibt keine gute möglichkeit, gibt viele halbgare Lösungen die teils funktionieren, aber das einzige zuverlässige sit ein zentraler Server oder portforwarding


----------



## tuxedo (30. Jun 2011)

Kann ich nur bestätigen. Entweder einen zentralen Server ohne Router am Internet hängt (root/vroot-server), oder eben diverse Krücken wie UPnP/UDP-Holepunching/... die dan aber nicht in jedem Fall funktionieren.

Skype und Co. machen das übrigens genauso: Da wird UDP-Holepunching probiert. Schlägt das fehl, wird über einen Server in der Mitte die Verbindung vermittelt.

Und mit Java über das Internet kommunizieren OHNE Sockets ???:L  ----> :rtfm:

- Alex


----------

